# Wanted: late 70s Sears Screamer BMX



## one-adam-twelve (Sep 12, 2009)

See pictures. Bike is a Free Spirit 20" BMX bike, sold by Sears. Yellow frame, flat black aluminum girder forks.  AMF had one similar called the Avenger 350.

I had one of these back in 1978. Been searching for another one for years. If anyone has any leads or has one for sale, contact me by PM or email through this forum.

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## one-adam-twelve (Mar 5, 2012)

bumping it


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 5, 2012)

I know were a lot of NOS AMF Motor Frames are at  

They been outside,but will clear up nice


----------



## antiquebicycleparts.com (Apr 8, 2012)

*are these frames for sale ??*

please let me know i have a few kits to build these bikes and it would be cool to have the frames thanks


----------



## jlaw7005 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Still looking?*



one-adam-twelve said:


> See pictures. Bike is a Free Spirit 20" BMX bike, sold by Sears. Yellow frame, flat black aluminum girder forks.  AMF had one similar called the Avenger 350.
> 
> I had one of these back in 1978. Been searching for another one for years. If anyone has any leads or has one for sale, contact me by PM or email through this forum.
> 
> ...





I have one that I'm getting ready to part with.  Email me if you're still interested.


----------



## one-adam-twelve (Sep 12, 2013)

jlaw7005 said:


> I have one that I'm getting ready to part with.  Email me if you're still interested.




Hi. I sent you a message with my contact information. Thanks.


----------



## bonzelite (Nov 11, 2013)

one-adam-twelve said:


> See pictures. Bike is a Free Spirit 20" BMX bike, sold by Sears. Yellow frame, flat black aluminum girder forks.  AMF had one similar called the Avenger 350.
> 
> I had one of these back in 1978. Been searching for another one for years. If anyone has any leads or has one for sale, contact me by PM or email through this forum.
> 
> ...




I had that bike, too. It was in my parents garage for years then disappeared somehow. I wish I had kept it with me when I moved out. I remember the handlebars broke and I had to order a new set from Sears. The whole front end was strange and unlike anything else on a bmx bike then or since.


----------



## one-adam-twelve (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey bonzelite, it's nice to hear from another owner. I have an update. I ended up buying the Screamer that the user 'jlaw7005' had for sale. Got it last month. Here are some pictures. Got it torn down for restoration.


----------



## videoranger (Nov 12, 2013)

Great pictures from 1978 Mike! Glad to hear you found another one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2013)

I used to have one too. Dad picked it up at a thrift store and fixed it up for me. Needless to say, I was the only one in town with this HEAVY beast of a bike. One day it disappeared from our back yard e


----------



## partsguy (Nov 17, 2013)

Congrats man!


----------



## Blupitbull79 (Apr 26, 2020)

one-adam-twelve said:


> See pictures. Bike is a Free Spirit 20" BMX bike, sold by Sears. Yellow frame, flat black aluminum girder forks.  AMF had one similar called the Avenger 350.
> 
> I had one of these back in 1978. Been searching for another one for years. If anyone has any leads or has one for sale, contact me by PM or email through this forum.
> 
> ...



Mike I have one if ur still interested get ahold of me it’s a complete bike all of
Thinks 
Nick


----------



## Blupitbull79 (Apr 26, 2020)

one-adam-twelve said:


> See pictures. Bike is a Free Spirit 20" BMX bike, sold by Sears. Yellow frame, flat black aluminum girder forks.  AMF had one similar called the Avenger 350.
> 
> I had one of these back in 1978. Been searching for another one for years. If anyone has any leads or has one for sale, contact me by PM or email through this forum.
> 
> ...



I have one it’s complete I might sale it if price is right just get aho


one-adam-twelve said:


> See pictures. Bike is a Free Spirit 20" BMX bike, sold by Sears. Yellow frame, flat black aluminum girder forks.  AMF had one similar called the Avenger 350.
> 
> I had one of these back in 1978. Been searching for another one for years. If anyone has any leads or has one for sale, contact me by PM or email through this forum.
> 
> ...



I have one just get ahold of me thanks Nick


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi 
Put me 2nd in line if Mike passes. 
Thanks


----------

